# Lost the Rear Wheel Drive



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

Greetings.

Mine is a 2015 A3 2.0T Quattro with an APR Stage I tune (316 HP). I do push it hard. About a month ago, I was doing just that through a tight, low-speed (40MPH or so) turn. I was full-throttle coming out, and ordinarily, the car being very neutral, it would just dig in and go, especially with the sticky Michelin Pilot Super Sports that I recently put on it. To my surprise, the back end broke loose as though this were a RWD car! This really caught me off guard and I was surprising, considering that the A3's Haldex version of AWD is really only capable of sending a small amount of overall power to the back wheels.

Since that strange event, I found that the car now has NO rear wheel drive. It has essentially turned into a front wheel drive car, spinning the front wheels, complete with nasty wheel hop and torque steer. Even as the DSG is shifting up though 2nd and 3rd gears, the traction control light is flashing away. Under normal driving conditions, there is no discernible difference in the car's drivetrain (no change in sound, feel, behavior, etc.).

I reached out to my tuning shop and inquired if they had heard of this happening before on the A3/S3/Golf R platform and they said no. I called the Service Writer at my Audi dealership and got the same response. They also asked about any indicator, error notifications, check-engine-lights, on the dash and there are none.

So the question is, has anyone heard of a Haldex Quattro losing the RWD?


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, seems to happen often on S3s. The pump goes I believe and the car will need to have a replacement haldex fitted. Your dealership should take care of you, however make sure to drive the car at least 50-100 miles with the OEM tune flashed back before trying to get the car fixed. They will need to plug in and might give you a headache as the ecu flash counter well show is been flashed.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nikhsub1 (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Haldex is trashed, pretty common actually and surprising your dealer or tuner are clueless about it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I've seen it written a lot on the Audi-Sport.net forums

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/haldex-broken-no-4-wheel-drive.250570/

http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/haldex-stopped-working.289096


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm suffering from this exact problem in my S3 right now. Nasty wheel hop and front wheel burn out galore. I can be rolling at a 5 mph and hammer it and get wheel hop and nasty wheel spin. 

I crawled under the car and noticed that the drive shaft flex coupler bushing (Gibo) was torn. It had a ton of play in it. I also scanned the car and got a fault code C111307 - All Wheel Drive mechanical malfunction.

I took it to the dealership and they ordered the part. I'm not tuned or modded in any way so I have nothing to hide from them. Just rolled over 21K miles. I have seen a few failures and they all seem to happen around the 20k-25k mile mark. 

I'm hoping this will resolve the issue but I'm not too sure. I have a heard that early MY15 left the factory with low fluid in the haldex. This can lead to the rear heating up and toasting itself. Some tech online stated he had 2 rear ends chew teeth off the ring gear. 

I'll report back with updates but the part shouldn't come in for another week or so.


----------



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

OK, I've de-tuned the car and it's off to the dealer to probably replace the toasted Haldex. On another note, the car has become very unstable at triple-digit speeds - just very floaty in the front end like maybe an issue with a sway bar link or something. Anybody else experience that?


----------



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

The dealer advised me that the Haldex does need replacement and there was an error code. It's got to be shipped from Germany, so it will require 1+ week for repair. It is a warranty item. The dealer also maintains that mine is the first vehicle that they've seen with this type of failure, which is encouraging. I don't want this to happen again, when the vehicle is out of warranty!


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Shonrosh said:


> The dealer advised me that the Haldex does need replacement and there was an error code. It's got to be shipped from Germany, so it will require 1+ week for repair. It is a warranty item. The dealer also maintains that mine is the first vehicle that they've seen with this type of failure, which is encouraging. I don't want this to happen again, when the vehicle is out of warranty!


Its nice that they warranted it and that your tune apparently wasn't found. With that being said I don't think your tune is responsible at all since these seem to be failing on stock ones. 

Could you find out what code was present from your dealer? I really have a feeling that replacing the rubber coupler isn't going to fix my problem. In fact the tech had to ask my service rep what to look for since he couldn't find anything while he was looking over the car. Luckily I had taken a video of it and showed it to my service guy. 

I'm just sort of surprised they were so quick to order you a new unit. Could you ask your service rep what ultimately led to this decision? This would really help me out when I go back in when the part comes in. 

Also they have new revisions for the haldex unit. I have F revision and I believe the newest one is an H. It sounds like they know there is a problem just like the turbos and have come out with new revision's of it.


----------



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

-LoneStar- said:


> Its nice that they warranted it and that your tune apparently wasn't found. With that being said I don't think your tune is responsible at all since these seem to be failing on stock ones.
> 
> Could you find out what code was present from your dealer? I really have a feeling that replacing the rubber coupler isn't going to fix my problem. In fact the tech had to ask my service rep what to look for since he couldn't find anything while he was looking over the car. Luckily I had taken a video of it and showed it to my service guy.
> 
> ...



LoneStar, I got my car back tonight. Because it was after hours, my advisor was gone for the day and there was no-one there that was technical enough to answer the error code question. So I asked to see the mechanic's notes. I'm not sure what the error code would look like, so I took a picture of the page that had some info (I don't get a copy of that paperwork). The section that pertained to the Haldex had the following:

_________________________________________________________________
All Wheel Drive Control (22 - All Wheel Drive Electronics) (0CQ907554D 7082
Haldex4Motion 0CQ525130 H52)
_________________________________________________________________

16671 C111204 Haldex clutch pump Faulty (00001000 passive/sporadic)
_________________________________________________________________

​Also, On my service invoice it stated this:

C CUSTOMER STATES THE REAR WHEELS IS INOPERATIVE
CAUSE: INTERNAL MALFUNCTION WITH AWD PUMP.
39941900 PUMP FOR AWD REMOVE+INSTALL
44347 W
1 0CQ-598-549 REP. KIT

Hope that this info is useful to you!

Thanks all for the helpful feedback.


----------



## -LoneStar- (Aug 5, 2015)

Shonrosh said:


> LoneStar, I got my car back tonight. Because it was after hours, my advisor was gone for the day and there was no-one there that was technical enough to answer the error code question. So I asked to see the mechanic's notes. I'm not sure what the error code would look like, so I took a picture of the page that had some info (I don't get a copy of that paperwork). The section that pertained to the Haldex had the following:
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> All Wheel Drive Control (22 - All Wheel Drive Electronics) (0CQ907554D 7082
> ...


That is EXTREAMLY helpful. Thank you very much. With that being said I have never gotten that error code while performing a scan. I don't know if this is good or bad since now I have to rely on the bushing they are ordering to fix my problem. I am wondering if there is some "Haldex prime pump test" they could perform to test the pump as others have mentioned these do indeed go bad pretty frequently. I'm still waiting for my part to come in so when it does and I get the car back I will report back. Thanks again for that information!


----------



## Shonrosh (Oct 31, 2015)

And... got my tune reinstalled today, so everything's good again. The APR dealer that I visited for the tuning piece was flaunting their almost 600HP Stage 3+ Golf R and stated that with nearly 40K miles on this beast, no Haldex issues. THAT is encouraging!!


----------

